# Hindu Kush Vs. Master Kush Vs. Og Kush



## wonta (Apr 29, 2008)

Help from anyone will be great pros or noobs. I can't make up my mind on which strain to choose from. I am basically trying to find out of these three which is the best. Based on Potency and yeild If anyone has had any experience with any of these ( smoked or grown) your imput would be greatly appreicated. 

Regards


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any of these 3 will make the grower smile with plesure!
Ive grown a few Kush hybrids and not 1 was poor grade. Kush is a good-OK yielder anyone saying brilliant is selling the seed! Best yielder would be Kush x Skunk#1 (masterkush Blacklabel Pot Of Gold TFD Hindu kush skunk seedsman) Best pure Kush I rated was The Pine Tar Kush (not easily found now) .

Master Kush = Hindu kush x Kush
Hindu Kush = Inbreed Indica
OG Kush = :S a pheno inbreed from an original clone. isnt so easy to produce these phenos in seed form. But seed will have some trates from the og kush.

Personaly Id say get Masterkush. But then you can now get the same hybrid seeds cheap and reliable! so you could get a variety of them. Seedsmans Kush varietys I have found myself back to. Cheap-stable!always good results. His Narkush is masterkush renamed same with the Hindu Kush skunk = Pot of gold..


It pays to look about


----------



## IV420 (Apr 30, 2008)

I kinda randomly ended up with some OG kush seeds that I germinated about 6 weeks ago. this is my first grow. I am growing 15 of them hydroponically, vegging under a 400w MH and will put in my 4x4 ebb and flow tray under a 1000w HPS. I am vegging them with root enhancer, and AN Grow Micro Bloom in a 1-1-.66 ratio. They seem to be coming along quite well. they seem very forgiving to grow.


----------



## wonta (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you for the input guys any more would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## anhedonia (May 2, 2008)

I got the kushage ( S.A.G.E. x OG kush) and you would never be able to tell that this long whispy plant has any indica in it at all. This strain is from the same people that developed the sage and sour which Ive never tried but know it was a hit. kushage comes from a male sage plant (cannabis cup winner) and a female OG KUSH.


----------



## 40acres (May 2, 2008)

you can go ahead and count OG kush out if you can't find a clone. I've never seen pure OG kush seeds.


----------



## wonta (May 2, 2008)

40acres said:


> you can go ahead and count OG kush out if you can't find a clone. I've never seen pure OG kush seeds.


 
New wrinkle in my brain you learn something new everyday on this site.


----------



## babylonburn (May 2, 2008)

Ii Live In Cali 0g Is The Most Potent Round Here If U Ask Ii...0g Would Give Iman What U Want As Ii Would Say


----------



## 40acres (May 3, 2008)

wonta said:


> New wrinkle in my brain you learn something new everyday on this site.


you can probalby find a clone if you live in cali. Them boys out there talk it up biig.


----------



## GoodFriend (May 3, 2008)

i have some og kush vegging right now... haven't put any cuts into flower yet... hopefully soon though... i'll let you know then...

tbh though, i don't know if i've ever smoked any of the kushes... .not that i can remember anyways...

and yeah the og kush is quite highly toted (i have the abusive cut, fyi) and so i'm excited to see how it buds....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 3, 2008)

hindu kush at 70 days. i think i'll let it go another week. 

View attachment 111391 View attachment 111392 View attachment 111393


----------



## tech209 (May 5, 2008)

heres 19 hindu kush from nirvana under a 400w hps in a 4x2 closet using a no veg method almost like thread :get a harvest every 2 weeks:


----------



## can.i.buz (May 6, 2008)

I got some OG Kush clones in Hollywood that were bushes. I put them into 12/12 within 3 weeks of buying them. They're monsters. So easy to clone too. I planted some Hindu seeds and I'm impressed so far. I pulled my first OG very early because it was my first plant and I couldn't wait any longer. Very very stoney buzz!


----------



## 1skittles6 (May 6, 2008)

i'd go with the og if i was you... i smoked it alot of times and i still get blazed off it...
pretty smooth too


----------



## wonta (May 7, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> hindu kush at 70 days. i think i'll let it go another week.
> 
> View attachment 111391 View attachment 111392 View attachment 111393


 
Thanks for the pics they are a thousand times better than words in reference to my question. A big thanks to you also tech209.


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

no problem wonta n e ? u got feel free to pm me ...........


----------



## wonta (May 10, 2008)

OK so now we have it narrowed down. I can't get any OG clones so now it is a toss up between Hindu Kush and master kush, what do you guys think?


----------



## can.i.buz (May 11, 2008)

I have some clones that I need to get rid of. My spaces are tooooooo full.


----------



## jonnyk (May 13, 2008)

I'll Take them from you man. Let me know...

-J


----------



## can.i.buz (May 13, 2008)

If you have a legit referral that would be cool. I want to be legal. Sharing is part of the coop deal and it's cool.


----------



## kenaz (May 13, 2008)

wonta said:


> Help from anyone will be great pros or noobs. I can't make up my mind on which strain to choose from. I am basically trying to find out of these three which is the best. Based on Potency and yeild If anyone has had any experience with any of these ( smoked or grown) your imput would be greatly appreicated.
> 
> Regards


Presently smoking a very nice euphoria-inducing sweet citrus-tasting Master Kush. I'd be happy to grow a batch of this anytime.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (May 13, 2008)

the og clones are all over cali---get the pure bubba clones if you can----there very nice medicine.


----------



## 1skittles6 (May 14, 2008)

that sucks you cant get the o.g. 
i'd go with the master if you can


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (May 14, 2008)

I'm working with bubba kush and pure kush-----in forth week---things seem ok so-far.


----------



## s.c.mtn.hillbilly (May 31, 2008)

I've heard a lot of contradictory info on kushland...one says bubba dank, another says bubba bottom of pile...another says og's from chemdawg line...all I know, is I have 1 master bagseed that will be crossed with the widow ....look out!


----------



## cocoxxx (Jul 7, 2008)

dont meen to jack the thread, but has anyone tried violator kush????

comes as feminised seed ....


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't believe that Master Kush and Hindu Kush can even be in the same sentence as OG Kush. I love both of them but they just don't even compare to me. The flavor is the main thing for me. I understand getting OG clones is hard and expensive but I'd say its worth it for sure if you can.


----------



## Yes Sir (Jul 17, 2008)

Dr. von did you pick up the pure kush at a dispensery? Ive been looking everywhere and all the co-ops have been saying there breeders won't give it out.


----------



## johnny5fingers (Sep 27, 2008)

tech209 said:


> heres 19 hindu kush from nirvana under a 400w hps in a 4x2 closet using a no veg method almost like thread :get a harvest every 2 weeks:


Tech209 and fdd2blk Excellent looking Kush, I am going to try some Auto Hindu Kush on my next grow.


----------



## l8nightblunt (Sep 27, 2008)

its all about the kush. yeah cali's loaded with kush. I used to help out a med dispensary in w. hollywood that had some bad ass clones for dirt cheap, I'v also sat around and smoked my ass off for a week n got paid to do so, but that's another story for some other time. if u live n cali grab a couple different kinds and try them out. the kush is what sells like candy, out of all the kush's I can remember smoking Bubba, og, and master kush where my favorite, the best kush though had to be "OG kush private reserve". Not making the name up, sounds like a crown royale crossed with bud...lol but this shit was goood. if you try one of these u cant go wrong. good luck with the choices


----------



## ta2drvn (Sep 28, 2008)

There is a Paris Kush floating around LA clubs, if you run across it, give it a try. I didn't have too high expectations but it is currently my favorite and I wish I had cloned it.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Sep 28, 2008)

Heres the real deal finding OG clones is not a problem at all, the real problem is finding the ones with the original phenotypes which is extremely hard to do, since OG has been diluted sooooo many fucking times. They have in LA right now a line of kush called Platinum. Which is supposed to be a more pure line of kush


----------



## fAMbAM808 (Sep 29, 2008)

i love og kush


----------



## switch10 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hindu kush is super hardy. check out my journal, I brought plants back to life a few times. and they are really easy to clone. good smoke too. they are the number 1 best selling seeds at nirvana.


----------



## bluballs (Nov 3, 2008)

I just got some Purple Kush. Will be sometime b4 I see her completed


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 3, 2008)

hows the violater kush for yield/quality/


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Nov 3, 2008)

canna_420 said:


> Any of these 3 will make the grower smile with plesure!
> Ive grown a few Kush hybrids and not 1 was poor grade. Kush is a good-OK yielder anyone saying brilliant is selling the seed! Best yielder would be Kush x Skunk#1 (masterkush Blacklabel Pot Of Gold TFD Hindu kush skunk seedsman) Best pure Kush I rated was The Pine Tar Kush (not easily found now) .
> 
> Master Kush = Hindu kush x Kush
> ...


Yeah, I was looking at that Narkush, if you can't get OG Kush, I would go for the Narkush (Master Kush) based on what has been said here. I bought some Kush seeds from BCSeedsking ( Kush Marijuana Seeds ). I haven't germinated any yet. What is just plain Kush? From what I've read it sounds like it's another strain of Hindu Kush but not the "Hindu Kush". Is this true?


----------



## trapper (Nov 3, 2008)

707DankSmoker said:


> Heres the real deal finding OG clones is not a problem at all, the real problem is finding the ones with the original phenotypes which is extremely hard to do, since OG has been diluted sooooo many fucking times. They have in LA right now a line of kush called Platinum. Which is supposed to be a more pure line of kush


ya who knows what pollinated what,no one knows what goes on behind closed doors,i would like to hear from fdd whether he has grown other kushes that rival og,im sure you can sometimes find a funky potent pheno in one of the many kush seeds,ive only been fooling around with breeding just over a year,and their are always nice surprises.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 4, 2008)

grown all 3 real simple it goes 1#og kush 2#master kush 3# hindu kush og is best of the 3 easily. master is better than h.kush. the problem is finding a 'real' og kush clone.


----------



## DoctorGreen (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got Violator Kush, I'm curious about it too.

Heres the info from Attitude:

*Barneys Farm Violator Kush*


 
This heavy-&shy;producing indica-&shy;dominant plant grows short with big leaves, thick stems, and bushy growth. Buds are heavy and must be staked for support. The finished plants display extraordinary densities of trichomes. A musty smell & taste. The effect is couch hugging comfort. Grows short with well developed side branches.
Orientation: Regular & Feminized
Quantity: 5 cannabis seeds or 10 marijuana seeds pack
Type: Indica
Genetics: Malana. Hindu Kush
Yield: Optimum indoor. 450 gr/m2
Indoor Height: 45 -&shy; 55 cm
Indoor flowering time: 55 to 65 days
Outdoor harvest time: End of September
THC: 22 % CBD: 1.5 %


----------



## tech209 (Nov 10, 2008)

picked up on some 818 og kush and damn man out of your mind type of shit ............


----------



## Mr85SS (Nov 11, 2008)

i would go tha mk-ultra from thseeds( its a nice cross of og kush & s.a.g.e(a 2nd place cc winner)...shit will bust ya ass...lol


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 11, 2008)

mk-ultra is g-13 crossed with og kush. i think you mean kushage which is s.a.g.e. crossed with og kush


----------



## VirginHarvester (Nov 23, 2008)

Going by what Barney's says Violator should be a sativa/indica cross with a Kush father and Malana mommy. The Real Seed Co sells Malana and here is what they say about it.


> *Genetics: *Malana *(*Himalayan domestic charas strain)
> *Variety: *Mostly sativa.
> *Harvest: *end October to mid-November at 30O North.
> *Height: *2-3 meters in natural outdoor environment. *
> ...



So you have a soft sativa mom and I would expect a very balanced buzz, probably really nice, but not a kush dominant high yet one which could turn out to be a favorite. 




DoctorGreen said:


> I just got Violator Kush, I'm curious about it too.
> 
> Heres the info from Attitude:
> 
> ...


----------



## wildfire97936 (Nov 23, 2008)

anhedonia said:


> I got the kushage ( S.A.G.E. x OG kush) and you would never be able to tell that this long whispy plant has any indica in it at all. This strain is from the same people that developed the sage and sour which Ive never tried but know it was a hit. kushage comes from a male sage plant (cannabis cup winner) and a female OG KUSH.


S.A.G.E. n Sour is awesom so is just S.A.G.E. you cant really go wrong with any TH Seeds products


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 26, 2008)

d.n.a. genetics and th seeds have the best seed strains by far


----------



## REEFS (Nov 26, 2008)

You should also check out "Burmese Kush" (TH SEEDS) That shit looks awesome.


----------



## chicagokushman23 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey guys, wish i new how to take pics but im in my second week veggin 3 bagseed plants in shitty soil. its 100 percent organic mg bullshit. i got 23 other bagseed sproutin up stronger an thicker than the 3. but the 3 are healthy, i wanna transfer the 3 into my new soil so i will have a total of 26. really all are these are for practice as i ordered hindu kush from nirvana an a ten pack of narkush. i will veg them also with the others so i can stick all in flowerin. i hope they get here fast i did guarantee stealth. im wonderin tho, my 3 bagseed sprouts are doin good but seem to be stunted jus a lil. i have them veggin in 16 oz solo cups. i want to put them in the new soil mix to mayb givum a boost. wut u think? i also got 10 free skunks as well. will use them for my sec op wit jus kush strains


----------



## neno (Jan 2, 2009)

the man said he cant get og so why are you still talkin about it?


----------



## CRUCIAL THE GUILLOTINE (Feb 1, 2009)

haven't smoked hindu kush. o.g. is my shit.


----------



## CRUCIAL THE GUILLOTINE (Feb 1, 2009)

tech209 said:


> heres 19 hindu kush from nirvana under a 400w hps in a 4x2 closet using a no veg method almost like thread :get a harvest every 2 weeks:


peace homie. whats a no veg method?


----------



## 310juice (Feb 7, 2009)

Og allmost finished maybe a week +, purple kush allmost 4 weeks into flower, bubba kush 4 weeks in,the last pic. a group shot, og, pk, bk, hindo skunk kush (2), g13 (2), white widow (2) the 1 in front NOT IN VIEW TURN out male R.I.P. W.W. (1) O.G. CLONE from mother in 1st. pic. and a few others. All clones sold with in 5 miles of where i live. All clones were from 3 different stores. I LOVE L.A.


----------



## lillypad (Feb 7, 2009)

i saw those on craigslist!!!!!!! is that wheere you got them???? was there any seeds available.... live on east coast!!!!!


----------



## 310juice (Feb 7, 2009)

No seeds or cl only clones that i no of og,pk,bk ect...


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 7, 2009)

OG Kush Fem seeds from the original clone. Expensive but an S1 is as close as we're going to get without a clone.

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

.


----------



## sourdiesel7 (Feb 27, 2009)

i currently have some hindu kush mothers going in soil doing well will let you know but OG and Master smoke and smell great...


----------



## CaGeD (Feb 27, 2009)

Nirvana master kush, k.i.s.s.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 27, 2009)

I just bought a pack of MK Ultra from THseeds... It is OG Kush x G13.. supposed to be dynamite


----------



## TokeAment (Mar 2, 2009)

Some dude posted Master OG kush as 1 plant. I would like to try that bud. First one is M OG kush

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCwfg1au29g


----------



## tech209 (Mar 3, 2009)

TokeAment said:


> Some dude posted Master OG kush as 1 plant. I would like to try that bud. First one is M OG kush
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCwfg1au29g


so many kush's now it make my head spin...but in a good way tho 

best kush yet that i had was 818 og kush....still need to try SFV og ....but yup from what i researched best kush your going to get is in clone only form


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 4, 2009)

just noticed Greenhouse seeds Kings Kush is a Genetics: OG Kush, Grape. Sounds interesting? Anyone try it? Comments? The pic doesn't show it but what is the chances of the bud being purple? Got a girlfriend dieing for a purple bud and I wanna try OG Kush so maybe a perfect match?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 4, 2009)

run low temps lots of strains purple up at lower temps.


----------



## Relaxed (Mar 4, 2009)

I just read about lower temps can cause purple. Tell me more about that please. How much lower temps and for how long? Is there some preset factors for purple?


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 4, 2009)

im no expert but in my case below 65 in flowering promotes purples if the strain is predesposed to these traits. if your in cali true perp strains that are potent can be found most of the time. as in my experience some perp strains are weak so choose carefully.


----------



## fleezy (Mar 6, 2009)

just got 35 fem og seeds.When i get them going maybe some pros can tell how good they are from pics.


----------



## Addicted22 (Mar 29, 2009)

i never had og kush, i have only had te pleasure of smokig dro. i hope i will get the satisfying puff of it before i die.


----------



## roflo486 (Mar 29, 2009)

has anyone heard of LA Ultra from attitude seeds a cross of LA confidental and MKultra, comments about strain plz


----------



## bicycle racer (Mar 29, 2009)

ive smoked both and grow la con if the cross is what it says you will be happy both are great strains. mk ultra is g13/og kush la con is og kush/afghani you should get a great mostly indica hybrid. either of those strains are good by themselves i would reccomend you give that strain a try.


----------



## jayday420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Og Is the most potent strain out i would say. it gets u loaded


----------



## doidlethedigger (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been looking at the Bc Kush From Vancouverseedbank, heres the description

BC Kush $130.00





Click to enlarge 
Indoor/Outdoor 
Indica
The B.C. Kush that we hybridized with the Grapefruit F4 male is the most classic of old school Afghani Kush strains. Very large rounded buds with a very creamy hash taste. Great Indica hybrid for big production. Flowering Time: Indoor 50 - 55 days 
Outdoor beginning of October 10 seeds


If you can get clones, get them its easier than hunting for phenotypes. Unless your like me and like the hunt


----------



## shannonball (May 11, 2009)

I smoked OG Kush x G13 in AMS last December and it was incredible.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 14, 2009)

real og is pretty much the standard other strains are compared to these days.


----------



## MargitKush (May 29, 2009)

Nice thread ,lot info around kush strains.Guys what is Narkush from Seedsman seeds?Master Kush what i understand ?


----------



## motorboater (May 29, 2009)

Black Kush is the best of the kush crosses


----------



## getwrecked (May 29, 2009)

you can get OG seeds are attitude now


----------



## MargitKush (May 30, 2009)

Karakoram Kush is very taste and strong ..


----------



## SPODE (Jul 20, 2009)

I was only able to find OG Kush seeds at DNAgenetics and drgreenthumb. Any other sources someone might be aware of?

If I had to pick I guess I would go with Dan and Andy at DNA sense they are from SoCal and who else would be more in the know... no?


----------



## 3Phase (Jul 20, 2009)

You might want to check out elitegenetics.webs.com
They had some og kush crosses as well as pure og kush. Good service, quick delivery.


----------



## hotsxyman911 (Dec 28, 2009)

im growing og kush as we speak and it is turning out bombbbbbbb i can't wait till harvest time around. but i have been flowering on 12/12 since nov 17 and its almost time for harvest im sooo excited. its a great yielding thc plant with so much frost idk what to do with it. lol except make hash or butter or something lol. which im currently making butter as well =] and the picture is of my og kush. no cross just pure OG


----------



## begale (Dec 28, 2009)

i have 3 hindu kush that are 1 month old from seed ,im hopeing this strain is a good strain by what im hearing almost any kush is a good start .lol..


----------



## mikedank (Dec 28, 2009)

u want og kush go 2 dna amsterdam.com they have the best strains from cali I know i live her and i got a lot ov ther strains and iv ben imprest with every one ov them esp.the og blueberry caterac kush and the famus #18 reserva pravada og kush.


----------



## ievolution (Apr 27, 2010)

see shit like this makes me think people dont kno much bout strains. you cant get a true og kush in seed form. u can only get og kush in cuts. and theres A LOT of different cuts.. not even gonna name em. im growing the Lemon larry og kush cut. NOT THE FAKE SEED LEMON OG... i mean if u dont live in cali have fun growing them out in seed. just dont call it og kush. thats what i hate. people make a strain from og kush. cross it with god knows what. then call it og kush... thats not how it goes. thats how shit gets so confused. fuckin annoys me. cali connection and shit like that. PLEASE NAME YOUR STRAINS SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## kushman426 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have OG and Hindu kush growing they both are good, the og yields more than the hindu but both are potent the Hindu is might be a lil more potent


----------



## bicycle racer (Jan 10, 2011)

ievolution said:


> see shit like this makes me think people dont kno much bout strains. you cant get a true og kush in seed form. u can only get og kush in cuts. and theres A LOT of different cuts.. not even gonna name em. im growing the Lemon larry og kush cut. NOT THE FAKE SEED LEMON OG... i mean if u dont live in cali have fun growing them out in seed. just dont call it og kush. thats what i hate. people make a strain from og kush. cross it with god knows what. then call it og kush... thats not how it goes. thats how shit gets so confused. fuckin annoys me. cali connection and shit like that. PLEASE NAME YOUR STRAINS SOMETHING ELSE.


 you know what an s-1 is right? then know any plant can be made in seed if you know the technique to do so. i have many pure ogs and og crosses in seed which i have made through inhibiting the ripening/feminizing hormone ethylene.
check out weedtracker and the seed vendor forums or search 'forty four seed supply'. s-1's of true larry og are available as are tahoe and other proper feminized seed stock peace.


----------



## dmwk1822 (Jan 6, 2012)

i have a hindu kush that smells like a lemon fucks a diesel truck and its hella krystally its a top class strain although i have an og 18 and it is much better so og is the shit


----------



## joe586 (Jan 6, 2012)

Buddy has some Burmese flowering now and smoking on some master as I type...its a nice smoke but cant touch real og


----------



## sidewing (Mar 25, 2012)

ive grown all of these and id say depending on which pheno u have master kush and og kush are going to be either ranked 1 or 2.. hindu kush i put in third place regardless.. its just run of the mill.. low yielding. og kush can yield fat, and once again depending on which cut u have, the traits will be different but most all og kushes are fire. master kush is fire also. very kushy tasting and a great middle of the line high.. doesnt put u to sleep. i personally have master og kush.. so i get the best of both worlds, and i love it. i can smoke this stuff all day and function and be pain free. really good for my anxiety also. not to mention it is done in 9 weeks, and i am getting around 6oz a plant indoor. running 4 plants under a 1k.


----------



## 1337hacker (Mar 25, 2012)

Og kush is gonna be hard to find the right one and master kush is gonna have the sweet kush flavor your probably looking for easier... my money is on the master


----------

